# Drnitrus for sale thread!



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok I finally got a chance to go through my stuff and figure out what I want to get rid of. All this stuff is in good shape. All kits and parts are complete unless stated. I don’t want to be a dick about this but if you don’t intend on paying for something, DON’T WASTE MY TIME. I will be more then glad to hold something for you because I know some guys wait until payday to do their deals. If you don’t want to do the deal for whatever reason HAVE SOME BALLS and just say you don’t want the item anymore so I can put it back up for the next person. I take paypal and money orders. I ship within the US but for the Canada and overseas guys hit me on the PM and we can work out shipping costs. I will combine shipping on multiple items. ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME!!
Here we go…..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

$7 shipped


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what scale are those last rims?they are dub bellagios and i have only seen them in 1:18


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I have no idea...Just check out the measurements on the grey mat. That should help you out


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 27 2006, 08:54 AM~6644263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Can i please get the 

1990’s Chevy Duallie $12 shipped 
And,
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o204/dr...le/DSCN2417.jpg
and the gold and chrome MC's

Please send me a PM with your address and mt total

Thanks alot!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT before I go home for the day


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

how much for both wires, the slicks and the dragster front wheels?


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

how much for both wires, the slicks and the dragster front wheels?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thanks Doc! Youve helped me out!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

do u still have the 63 impala


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 20k blazed_@Nov 27 2006, 03:49 PM~6646385
> *how much for both wires, the slicks and the dragster front wheels?
> *



it appears that he has everything still, possibly excluding the duallie and a set of wheels-----BTW all the prices are already listed bro---just add it up 

TTT


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 28 2006, 01:10 AM~6649686
> *do u still have the 63 impala
> *


yes


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ttt
whats pictured is whats left at this time


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Your money orders in the mail doc!


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Doc..you got a pm!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Nov 27 2006, 08:54 AM~6644263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want these if you still have them.   I have you addy already.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Pm's sent


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT
ford truck and the last set of wheels 15 bucks shipped


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Well Id like to thank 20K BLAZED for making me hold shit for two months then he backs out.

Every time a PM'd him about payment he had some excuse. I tried to be cool about it then this week I PM'd him to see what was up with the payment and he says he doesnt want the stuff anymore.

THANKS FOR NOTHING!!!

Any way theres a couple of things available, pics on page one.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

^^^


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I got my stuff in the mail the other day! THANKS SO MUCH BRO!!!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

wats still for sale?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 5 2007, 07:40 AM~6909073
> *Well Id like to thank 20K BLAZED for making me hold shit for two months then he backs out.
> 
> Every time a PM'd him about payment he had some excuse.  I tried to be cool about it then this week I PM'd him to see what was up with the payment and he says he doesnt want the stuff anymore.
> ...



bastards :angry: :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 7 2007, 02:52 PM~6926796
> *wats still for sale?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 5 2007, 09:40 AM~6909073
> *Any way theres a couple of things available, pics on page one.
> *


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Got the wheels - Great trader

Thanks
don


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

xxxx


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

xxxx


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

what scale are those big and fats 2nd from the bottom??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

6TH FROM THE BOTTOM...YOU THINK THEY'LL LOOK GOOD ON THE MAGNUM?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

xxxx


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 11 2007, 03:13 PM~7668173
> *what scale are those big and fats 2nd from the bottom??
> *


tHEY ARE OFF THE 1/24 SCALE DUB CITY HAULERS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 11 2007, 03:15 PM~7668183
> *6TH FROM THE BOTTOM...YOU THINK THEY'LL LOOK GOOD ON THE MAGNUM?
> *


MARINATE THOSE WILL LOOK GOOD ON THAT !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

more hopper stuff to come today or tomorrow....STAY TUNED!!






> _Originally posted by modeltech+Apr 11 2007, 03:13 PM~7668173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitly!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

HURRY UP AND BUY!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 11 2007, 02:19 PM~7668227
> *MARINATE  THOSE  WILL LOOK  GOOD  ON THAT  !
> *


YOU THINK SO...I JUST DON'T WANT THEM TO BIG


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I TAKE ALL THE WHEELS BUT THE WIRE WHEELS, PM ME A TOTAL PRICE WITH PAYPAL ADDY



> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 11 2007, 12:12 PM~7668161
> *all wheels $7 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EXCEPT #6


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

xxxxx


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

morning swap meet


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 11 2007, 01:20 PM~7668232
> *HURRY UP AND BUY!
> *


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

u still got the yellow toyota?


----------



## Chrisguthro (Jan 11, 2007)

what about jungle jim vega, what r u looking for in a trade?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

toyotas are still available
don't really want to trade but will consider these
porsche 911 gt2
newer gti
70.5 camaro z28
chevy small block street engine
hayabusa photo etch
1950 chevy 3100pickup
62 impala hardtop


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

how much for 62 imp?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

don't have a 62 only a 64 and a 90's impala
prices are listed $13 shipped


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

fuckin rain :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 16 2007, 06:03 AM~7701212
> *fuckin rain :angry:
> *


  sucks for you, we finally got a kinda nice day. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

luckily i was careful and somewhat or else yesterday i would have had an indoor pool in th basement


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

what, you don't want a pool? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

not the filthy brown water kind :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

YEAH BUT IT WILL STILL BE A POOL.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 16 2007, 08:50 AM~7702071
> *not the filthy brown water kind  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that'd be more like a pond. LoL




TTT.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I will take this PM your paypal address and I can pay right now. 

$10 shipped--you can make a dancer or a hopper with this one you just need to supply a kit
















[/quote]


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

if the 64 and bubble impala isnt taken bye wensday i would like to take both off your hands


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIE IT GOT HERE YESTERDAY!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Apr 20 2007, 09:33 PM~7739188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

check


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess i take the black cyclone ! hit me your info in a PM !


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i'll take that toyota


----------



## Mr.Is Kustomz (Apr 26, 2007)

how much for the zzzzzzz 28? shipped to NY


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by importmadness+Apr 25 2007, 06:29 PM~7772898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$10 shipped

i take MO or paypal


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo doc to bad the camera aint a digital,im lookin to upgrade for the dvd photography..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2007, 09:37 PM~7782207
> *yo doc to bad the camera aint a digital,im lookin to upgrade for the dvd photography..
> *


yeah its not digital but a great slr none the less
this would be great for anyone who likes photography though 
still takes GREAT pics


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

check it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 27 2007, 05:34 AM~7784270
> *yeah its not digital but a great slr none the less
> this would be great for anyone who likes photography though
> still takes GREAT pics
> *


true but its a pain for me to send pics to dvd company when i get em done that way...

i shoot photography at the car shows for RIDERCHRONICLES LOWRIDER DVDS..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 20 2007, 06:28 AM~7734203
> *This is a old school 35mm SLR.  Its a long shot but if anyone is interested make an offer.  Ill throw in 10 rolls of films to who ever takes it.*


TTT
whats on the film? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 30 2007, 04:59 AM~7801207
> *TTT
> whats on the film?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



who ever takes the camera finds out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Got my stuff over the weekend. Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 30 2007, 09:18 AM~7802425
> *who ever takes the camera finds out  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hno: hno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

if the blazer and gold wires are $10 and $5 shipped to canada i will take them!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok I finally got a chance to go through my stuff and figure out what I want to get rid of. All this stuff is in good shape. All kits and parts are complete unless stated. I don’t want to be a dick about this but if you don’t intend on paying for something, DON’T WASTE MY TIME. I will be more then glad to hold something for you because I know some guys wait until payday to do their deals. If you don’t want to do the deal for whatever reason HAVE SOME BALLS and just say you don’t want the item anymore so I can put it back up for the next person. I take paypal and money orders. I ship within the US but for the Canada and overseas guys hit me on the PM and we can work out shipping costs. I will combine shipping on multiple items. ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME!!
Here we go…..

$14 shipped missing wheels and tires









$11 shipped new









$11 shipped 4 available new









$8 shipped new









$8 shipped new









$7 shipped engine has been painted and assembled









wheels $9 shipped









wheels $9 shipped


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

this stuff is for the hopper guys 
$20 shipped
this is 4 sets of r/c controllers and motors 
these look good for some 1/64 r/c hoppers or dancers. youll get 4 complete setups plus misc gears and some extra motors. the batteries for the motors are rechargables. you charge them with the controllers

































This is a old school 35mm SLR. Its a long shot but if anyone is interested make an offer. Ill throw in a few rolls of films to who ever takes it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 23 2007, 02:07 PM~9065978
> *pm sent
> *


gottcha


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

come on kiddies this is the halloween spooktacular sale
treat yourself to a kit 

lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT 


for a good seller/trader/hookerupper.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

i see some nice stuff there


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 11:13 PM~9070421
> *TTT
> for a good seller/trader/hookerupper.
> *



:0 

j/k

ill take the impala ss snap kit ....pm me you paypal info

i need the undercarriage :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

just updated with whats left


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

do u still have the impala left.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn you still got that camera


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by importmadness+Oct 24 2007, 02:57 PM~9074046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


impala is gone 

and the camera is still available


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 24 2007, 01:40 PM~9074376
> *impala is gone
> 
> and the camera is still available
> *


dang you been sellin that for a long time,


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

its a bad ass camera that takes GREAT pics

its just not digital

for someone who is into photography but dont have the cash for a digital this is the way to go


taking offers on it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 24 2007, 01:51 PM~9074465
> *its a bad ass camera that takes GREAT pics
> 
> its just not digital
> ...


pm sent bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo doc...pm me ur paypal info so i can send payment


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 24 2007, 08:01 PM~9077205
> *yo doc...pm me ur paypal info so i can send payment
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

late night bump for the homie.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

pm me lowest price on da hoppers parts


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Oct 26 2007, 12:38 AM~9086715
> *pm me lowest price on da hoppers parts
> *


pm sent

FREAKY FRIDAY SALE

PRICES REDUCED!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

graveyard bump


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

got anymore bubble kit's???caprice/impala?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 28 2007, 07:07 AM~9099236
> *got anymore bubble kit's???caprice/impala?
> *


that's it right now


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Oct 23 2007, 09:47 AM~9064029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

whats left?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

everything down there


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT For The DOC :0


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll pay pal you 12.00 right now for the lexus... Paypal ready if you want i.t


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> Ok I finally got a chance to go through my stuff and figure out what I want to get rid of. All this stuff is in good shape. All kits and parts are complete unless stated. I don’t want to be a dick about this but if you don’t intend on paying for something, DON’T WASTE MY TIME. I will be more then glad to hold something for you because I know some guys wait until payday to do their deals. If you don’t want to do the deal for whatever reason HAVE SOME BALLS and just say you don’t want the item anymore so I can put it back up for the next person. I take paypal and money orders. I ship within the US but for the Canada and overseas guys hit me on the PM and we can work out shipping costs. I will combine shipping on multiple items. ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME!!
> Here we go…..
> 
> $11 shipped new
> ...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im eyeballn the 6 4 and the chrome rims but how much for the camera and could you give me till after Xmas to get it?


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

hey homie u still got the 300c?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

yeah sir


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

its all disappearing little by little.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT FOR A GOOD SALE.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok I finally got a chance to go through my stuff and figure out what I want to get rid of. All this stuff is in good shape. All kits and parts are complete unless stated. I don’t want to be a dick about this but if you don’t intend on paying for something, DON’T WASTE MY TIME. I will be more then glad to hold something for you because I know some guys wait until payday to do their deals. If you don’t want to do the deal for whatever reason HAVE SOME BALLS and just say you don’t want the item anymore so I can put it back up for the next person. I take paypal and money orders. I ship within the US but for the Canada and overseas guys hit me on the PM and we can work out shipping costs. I will combine shipping on multiple items. ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME!!
Here we go…..

$11 shipped new









$11 shipped 2 available new









$8 shipped new









$7 shipped engine has been painted and assembled











> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 23 2007, 09:47 AM~9064035
> *this stuff is for the hopper guys
> $20 shipped
> this is 4 sets of r/c controllers and motors
> ...


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

pm sent drnitrus


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

payment sent for the 2 caprice


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Dec 14 2007, 10:14 PM~9456458
> *payment sent for the 2 caprice
> *


gottcha
they will go out monday


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks for the car man , and i think i might get your glass house next.with them gold D;s if you still got them


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 16 2007, 11:53 AM~9464279
> *gottcha
> they will go out monday
> *


Received package today, Thanks homie......


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Dec 24 2007, 02:21 PM~9521504
> *Received package today, Thanks homie......
> *


NICE
I was hoping it wouldnt take too long cause of the hoilday rush.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill take the 76 caprice


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd like to buy a caprice. Maybe when all this medical and hospital stuff slows down and I can become back on track with everything..


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

what do you got for sale


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYBOSS81_@Dec 25 2007, 02:06 AM~9526408
> *what do you got for sale
> *


fuck man read through the threads, dont post "what ya got for sale" under every ones topics.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 25 2007, 01:20 AM~9526430
> *fuck man read through the threads, dont post "what ya got for sale" under every ones topics.
> *


im asking what he has left :0


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Do u got a Caprice left bro?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey man ill have to pass on the caprice sorry man


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Here is whats left as of right now.

$11 shipped new









$11 shipped 2 available new









$8 shipped new









$7 shipped engine has been painted and assembled










$20 shipped
this is 4 sets of r/c controllers and motors 
these look good for some r/c hoppers or dancers. youll get 4 complete setups plus misc gears and some extra motors. the batteries for the motors are rechargables. you charge them with the controllers

































This is a old school 35mm SLR. Its a long shot but if anyone is interested make an offer. Ill throw in a few rolls of films to who ever takes it.
































[/quote]


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

20 for the 2 caprices bro?? All I have is a twenty. I'll give it to my aunt n she can paypal ya?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

updated with what is left. 


> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 26 2007, 08:29 AM~9533200
> *Here is whats left as of right now.
> 
> $11 shipped new
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

^^^^^^^
updated with what is left. i also have all the lowrider mags from like the last 3-4 years. let me know if you are interested


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey could u throw in some old low rider mags as well with my caprices


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok I finally got a chance to go through my stuff and figure out what I want to get rid of. All this stuff is in good shape. All kits and parts are complete unless stated. I don’t want to be a dick about this but if you don’t intend on paying for something, DON’T WASTE MY TIME. I will be more then glad to hold something for you because I know some guys wait until payday to do their deals. If you don’t want to do the deal for whatever reason HAVE SOME BALLS and just say you don’t want the item anymore so I can put it back up for the next person. I take paypal and money orders. I ship within the US but for the Canada and overseas guys hit me on the PM and we can work out shipping costs. I will combine shipping on multiple items. ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME!!
Here we go…..

$15 shipped









$15 shipped









$20 shipped box is a little banged up but complete









$10 shipped









$20 shipped off an old r/c hmmer


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 4 2009, 12:39 PM~12600975
> *Ok I finally got a chance to go through my stuff and figure out what I want to get rid of. All this stuff is in good shape. All kits and parts are complete unless stated. I don’t want to be a dick about this but if you don’t intend on paying for something, DON’T WASTE MY TIME. I will be more then glad to hold something for you because I know some guys wait until payday to do their deals. If you don’t want to do the deal for whatever reason HAVE SOME BALLS and just say you don’t want the item anymore so I can put it back up for the next person. I take paypal and money orders. I ship within the US but for the Canada and overseas guys hit me on the PM and we can work out shipping costs. I will combine shipping on multiple items. ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME!!
> Here we go…..
> 
> ...


----------

